# hat with long ear flaps free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is another pattern I thought some of you might like.

http://213.229.70.21/~artyarn/product_uploads/13534071631.pdf


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thank you if its ribbed it will keep shape


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> thank you if its ribbed it will keep shape


Your welcome. I didn't read through the pattern, just received it in a email so thought I would pass it on.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Here is another pattern I thought some of you might like.
> 
> http://213.229.70.21/~artyarn/product_uploads/13534071631.pdf


Funny,I was looking at a pattern last night that was very similar,it was not a freebee.I really need one of these.I live in Northwestern Ontario,and it's very cold here right now-windchills of -30 celcius and hardly no snow-very strange that -we are supposed to get some today.
when it gets that cold and there is no snow to insulate the frost goes very deep and causes structures and roads to heave
Anyways,thanks for sharing that link,most appreciated,now I have to hook up my new printer so I don't have to write out the pattern by hand
Happy New Year to you
Cheers

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another pattern I thought some of you might like.
> ...


Glad I was able to share it at the perfect time for you. I hope you and others enjoy the pattern. Keep warm, it is very cold here also.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cute hat! Thanks for sharing. I might use this for next year's Christmas gifts!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

LOVE this ! The scarf can be tied or thrown around the neck. Very versatile. Thank you !


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks nice and warm. Thanks for link.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank U.. Looks like a Hat with a attached Scarf.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

OH! I LOVE it! Thanx bunches.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Good one! Thanks!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

A different pattern, but I like it. rlmayknit


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oooops


----------



## BrendaK-IOM (Apr 23, 2011)

I just love it - especially in those colours!


----------

